# Toys R Us Return Policy



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Did anyone else get shafted this year by the new "customer friendly" no receipt, no exchange or return policy at Toys R Us this year? My son got a little racetrack that launches the cars around the track from an elderly relative of ours. The track was sent without a gift receipt, but toy was bought at the store because the relative told us where she bought it and it's their brand of crappy toy. Anyway, one of the two launchers was dead out of the box. We tried to _exchange_ the toy for the exact same thing, and Toys R Us would not even let us do that because we didn't have a gift receipt. The lady at the counter told me to contact corporate. So I contacted corporate and they told me their policy is _non-negotiable_. So my son is stuck with a broken toy. I guess I learned to never buy anything at Toys R Us any more. Even though I hate Wal Mart with a passion, I know they'll at least take their crap-ass products they sell back.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That sucks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's crappy - but the store is actually bordering on bankruptcy, from what I have read in the paper over the years. Wal-Mart is the biggest toy retailer now. And several years ago, there was investigations into wal-marts policies of forcing the toy companies to not give certain deals to Toys-R-Us if they wanted to do business w/ Wal-Mart.

Actually, after the 2005 Christmas, there was a good chance the chain was gonna go bankrupt, but they held on it seems. Maybe this is a way to keep from getting scammed - but, like what happened to U - they may loose future sales in the process...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Alot of stores have changed return policy because of shoplifting rings that work extra hard at Christmas time. They steal stuff and then return as it was a gift.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

And people wonder why all the Toys 'R Us stores in the area closed their doors.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

One bad apple spoiles the bunch!!!!


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Toys R We*

Hey Shipwreck, May Lose Customers?, Hell they haven't ever screwed me yet, and I'm already finished with them!!


----------



## bayslarry (Aug 11, 2020)

The return are accepted up to 90 from the date of purchase from Toy R US customer if they are not satisfied with it. If you have made a purchase from the store or online and are not happy with the item, you may return it within 30 days. You really need to satisfy the Toy R US Return Policy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

bayslarry said:


> The return are accepted up to 90 from the date of purchase from Toy R US customer if they are not satisfied with it. If you have made a purchase from the store or online and are not happy with the item, you may return it within 30 days. You really need to satisfy the Toy R US Return Policy.


You do know this thread is 13 years old, right? His story is from that time period.

Why would you join a gun forum and make this your very 1st post of all time? Why, I know... To put up a link to your website in your signature, I'll bet....

Plus, they are gone now. I think there are still a handful of stores in the entire USA, but that's it. There is supposedly 1 in Houston - the only one now in all of Texas.


----------

